# ***OFFICIAL*** Jose Aldo vs. Chad Mendes II Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Featherweight bout: 145 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Featherweight Title*















​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mini Mendes is going to be eaten alive. I think he'll last longer but it'll still end brutally.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mendez will take Aldo this time... perhaps even putting off McGregor's title shot when they decide they need a rubber match.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mendes has nothing for Aldo, that was clear in the first fight and it'll be clear in this one.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Mendes FTW!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LL said:


> Mendes has nothing for Aldo, that was clear in the first fight and it'll be clear in this one.


Even a green Mendes was able to land plenty of kicks and scored one clean takedown and should of got another if not denied by an Aldo fence grab... and since then, Mendes has improved greatly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Really excited for this fight. Chad Mendes is very capable of winning this fight.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Mini Mendes because he is on roids


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Even a green Mendes was able to land plenty of kicks and scored one clean takedown and should of got another if not denied by an Aldo fence grab... and since then, Mendes has improved greatly.


Legkicks that did nothing to Aldo?

Have you seen the fight? Mendes would land a legkick that wouldn't even phase Aldo, then Aldo would land one and Mendes' whole body would react.

Then when he got the takedown Aldo popped right back up.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pulling for Mendez, leaning toward Aldo.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LL said:


> Have you seen the fight? Mendes would land a legkick that wouldn't even phase Aldo, then Aldo would land one and Mendes' whole body would react.
> 
> Then when he got the takedown Aldo popped right back up.


I know! Such a green fighter who had little more than his wrestling did all that, imagine what he will do now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

And what is he going to do now exactly?

Use his Bang Muay Thai like TJ did to Barao? Bang didn't turn Faber and Benavidez into champions, they got out-classed by superior fighters and that's what's going to happen to Mendes, Aldo is once again going to stop his takedowns and use his striking to defeat him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mendes has improved his striking and footwork greatly, he already had wrestling and stamina. The knockout from Aldo was a special moment, not something someone pulls off twice. 

I can see his improved striking and movement opening up better takedown opportunities, and takedowns as all ways will in turn open up more striking opportunities. 

This is why i prefer talking before a fight rather than after... one of us will be proven right soon enough.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mendes is a top guy in the division no doubt. Very solid fighter. 

But he either runs from fights, fighters run from him, or ufc protected him. Nice streak he is on but look who he has faced. Seriously people talk about his striking...the best striker hr has fought in that 5-0 streak was probably Elkins!!! Didnt Guida give him some trouble for half the fight? 

Seruously how does a guy ranked top 4 fight 5 times since that Aldo loss and not fight at least one of Lamas, frankie, cub, bermudez, poirier, conor? Really tho how does that happen?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh, looking at it... i would have to agree. He still looks much better, no matter the opposition.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Heh, looking at it... i would have to agree. He still looks much better, no matter the opposition.


I agree that hr has evolved some. But I think people get way too careied away with Bang Ludwig. Dill looked amazing. Dill has more of a relationship with Bang than anyine and was living with him during training. Mendes has showed off his improving striking vs crap opponents making it look better than it is. 

Didnt he wrestle **** Lentz? Was he scared of his stand up? 

He probably has improved his hands. But hard to tell when he has fought bums. Aldo still has supreme tdd and ability to scramble back up quick. It takes away Mendes' real game. Mendes will get lit up on the feet if Aldo stuffs a couple tds early. 

Mendes has to push the pace and tire Aldo in order to win...in my opinion.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope Jose loses to spite Dida.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mendes isn't going to beat Aldo striking even if he has improved significantly. 

I just hope we get to see Mendes incorporate his wrestling better this time.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope Mendes wins, and he is a solid fighter, but I think the only way he wins is if Aldo's heart really isn't into it. His last performances have each shown what seems to be less and less desire. Still Aldo is a beast and none of those recent performances should not lull anyone into sleeping on him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Didnt he wrestle **** Lentz? Was he scared of his stand up?
> 
> He probably has improved his hands. But hard to tell when he has fought bums. Aldo still has supreme tdd and ability to scramble back up quick. It takes away Mendes' real game. Mendes will get lit up on the feet if Aldo stuffs a couple tds early.
> 
> Mendes has to push the pace and tire Aldo in order to win...in my opinion.


Tbh... dominating the wrestling against Lentzs is impressive. Mendes looked half dead in that fight, not sure what was wrong with him, but i did hear he was ill... you can tell he was not himself.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't really like the alpha fails much, because they are kinda boring. That being said i hope Chad throws him around for 2 rounds, GNP him bloody then submits the fence grabbing twat.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Somehow Jose Aldo has become the only fighter in UFC history to ever grab the fence.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Somehow Jose Aldo has become the only fighter in UFC history to ever grab the fence.


haha I've been thinking the same.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Or back in the days of ropes when people grabbed the ropes.

Even Fedor grabbed the ropes to stop a takedown against Lindland.

Yet Jose Aldo's fence grab has somehow become the standard for scummy cheating in MMA. Next people will say Conor McGregor should KO Aldo as justice for him being a dirty piece of garbage fence grabber(ignore that Conor has done this himself...like probably half of the fighters in MMA).

But if you were indifferent to Jose Aldo, clearly he is a scumbag and you should wish violent defeat on him because he once grabbed a fence in a title fight.

Next Renan Barao(or some other Brazilian that doesn't speak English) will kick someone in the groin in a title fight and he will be known as a filthy nut kicker.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Jose won't have the time to grab the fence against Conor because he'll be too busy getting hit in the back of the head, duh.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

For me Aldo has been on another level since beating Chad. Zombie fight was a shame because Aldo bust his foot on his first kick, but who noticed?

Chad has looked good but the competition wasn't even top ten for the most part, and the Lentz fight was crap.

Couple that with how the first fight went, I don't see current Mendes as all of a sudden a huge threat to Aldo.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I couldn't be seeing it differently.

I think, especially with him not being as lethal with the leg kicks, Jose Aldo hasn't been as impressive since beating Chad, where as Chad has turned into a knockout specialist.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want Mendes to dump Aldo on his head but i want Conor to punch that head off as well. Who do i want to see as the champ more.. As for this fight, i'm not overly sold that Mendes has improved enough but i sure hope so.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo by way of being Jose f**king Aldo. Duh. 

Also,I want to see him fight Conor because that fight sounds more interesting right now.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Mini Mendes is garbage. That fight with Lentz was horrific. He's like a FW Ryan Bader.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Mini Mendes is garbage. That fight with Lentz was horrific. He's like a FW Ryan Bader.


The dude finishes 4 out of his last 5 fights and because of the Lentz fight, he's garbage and a FW Bader? :confused02:

Yeah.. not so much. 

I'd like to see Mendes avenge the loss and then McGregor fight Aldo. 

I want to see Aldo vs McGregor but I don't think it's right for McGregor to jump to the front of the title line.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Mini Mendes is garbage. That fight with Lentz was horrific. He's like a FW Ryan Bader.


Given that logic everyone but the champ is garbage in that weight class.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

amoosenamedhank said:


> The dude finishes 4 out of his last 5 fights and because of the Lentz fight, he's garbage and a FW Bader? :confused02:
> 
> Yeah.. not so much.
> 
> ...


Right, 4 out of 5 finishes against who? Guida is the only impressive one and overall it wasn't an impressive fight. I remember hearing the same stuff about Ryan Bader in the build up to the Jon Jones fight. "Who is the future of LHW, Ryan Bader or Jon Jones?!". Comical.

Roided up body builder Mendes shares many similarities to Bader. A sturdy wrestling base with a powerful over hand, erm, and that's pretty much it. His gas tank, like Baders is sub-par, evident in the Lentz fight. His wrestling consists of a power double leg. His actual ground work is weak, never really advances positions, typical head buried into the chest, lay and pray stuff. And on top of that he's slooooooooowwwwww - like Bader. You never know when Aldo will show up or not, even if he doesn't show up though, he'll cruise to a comfortable five rounder.

Is this fight in Brazil again? If it is, expect Aldo to show up and take his head off again.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Rauno said:


> Given that logic everyone but the champ is garbage in that weight class.


How did my logic imply that everyone in FW is garbage? I think Edgar is leagues beyond Mendes, McGregor eats him alive - he's far too quick, Zombie probably beats him, Swanson too, Poirer would probably take a win over Mendes too. Shame we never actually got to see any of those fights during Mendes's little "comeback" streak though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think Jose edges past Mendes and then shows his class against McGregor.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mendes looks good fighting other fighters because he's fighting other fighters, but IMO his improvements wont be enough.

Ive never felt Aldo was untouchable and I feel like he's had a few fights that he could have lost but I dont think he'll lose to Mendes and Aldo has made improved himself but so has his opposition so the gains might not look as big and they probably aren't big improvements but I still think its enough.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Right, 4 out of 5 finishes against who? Guida is the only impressive one and overall it wasn't an impressive fight. I remember hearing the same stuff about Ryan Bader in the build up to the Jon Jones fight. "Who is the future of LHW, Ryan Bader or Jon Jones?!". Comical.
> 
> Roided up body builder Mendes shares many similarities to Bader. A sturdy wrestling base with a powerful over hand, erm, and that's pretty much it. His gas tank, like Baders is sub-par, evident in the Lentz fight. His wrestling consists of a power double leg. His actual ground work is weak, never really advances positions, typical head buried into the chest, lay and pray stuff. And on top of that he's slooooooooowwwwww - like Bader. You never know when Aldo will show up or not, even if he doesn't show up though, he'll cruise to a comfortable five rounder.
> 
> Is this fight in Brazil again? If it is, expect Aldo to show up and take his head off again.


While Ryan was 5-0 before losing to Bones, he was 2-5 in finishes. It's not Mendes fault the UFC is trying to protect as many FW contenders as possible. Actually if you look at it, Cub's the only guy who's had some decent match-ups recently. 

I like how one of his last 5 fights is so heavily weight in your mind. In the Lentz fight, he fought with a bad sinus infection and with all things considered, still easily controlled that fight. That was a very uncharacteristic fight for Mendes post Ludwig. 

Guida is a hard guy to take out at any point of the fight and he did it in the 3rd round. So his power can last at least that long. 

I guess I missed the news headline when both Mendes and Bader failed drug tests... please go ahead and link me to those. 

I get it you don't think Mendes is going to win... but the extra theatrics are a bit much.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

amoosenamedhank said:


> While Ryan was 5-0 before losing to Bones, he was 2-5 in finishes. It's not Mendes fault the UFC is trying to protect as many FW contenders as possible. Actually if you look at it, Cub's the only guy who's had some decent match-ups recently.
> 
> I like how one of his last 5 fights is so heavily weight in your mind. In the Lentz fight, he fought with a bad sinus infection and with all things considered, still easily controlled that fight. That was a very uncharacteristic fight for Mendes post Ludwig.
> 
> ...


All fair enough points but I still think he's garbage and other than Guida (who's middle of the pack), hasn't really faced any true competition in the division. I've stated why I don't think he's that good. He's slow, has an iffy gas tank, has virtually no real groud offense, classic lay and pray tactics once it hits the mat and I do BELIEVE that he is roiding too. Of course I can't actually prove it to you, but given how these roiders are being exposed left, right and centre at the moment, I think we'll see Mendes busted at some point down the line. Wasn't referring to Bader as a roider btw.

Yea, my post is a bit OTT and theatrical, I really just can't stand Mendes, his alpha male team (second most cringe worthy camp name after Blackzillians) or his fighting style.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Mendes looks good fighting other fighters because he's fighting other fighters, but IMO his improvements wont be enough.
> 
> Ive never felt Aldo was untouchable and I feel like he's had a few fights that he could have lost but I dont think he'll lose to Mendes and Aldo has made improved himself but so has his opposition so the gains might not look as big and they probably aren't big improvements but I still think its enough.


And what were these fights? Because he's clearly won every fight he's been in for about a decade.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aldo always seems to be a bit under appreciated and I don't know why.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

SM33 said:


> Aldo always seems to be a bit under appreciated and I don't know why.


Because most of his fights in the UFC have been relatively boring and lacklustre.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Because most of his fights in the UFC have been relatively boring and lacklustre.


Tell me about it.

It's depressing.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I first saw Jose Aldo at UFC 129. I distinctly remember Joe Rogan saying: "Those who haven't seen Aldo fight before, you're in for a treat". And then he gassed hard. Having watched some of his WEC fights, I can see why some people love him, but Aldo the UFC fighter...I'm not THAT impressed. Obviously he's very good though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Kind of my opinion on things too.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's bit of a GSP situation. They aren't similar fighters, but maybe their attitude can be compared, certainly fan reception is similar now.

There's no real ***** in their armor, more often than not they dominate, but many fans struggle to fall in love with their approach. Personally I've watched Aldo a long time, he's only got better. His WEC victories were mostly more spectacular, but that show had a smaller spotlight on it, all the fighters were more aggressive, quite crucially because of the smaller cage.

Aldo doesn't start fights with flying knees anymore but he dominates just the same.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I've not been overly impressed with Aldo. I'm impressed with WHO he is beating unimpressively lol, but as for the performances alone, they aren't anything memorable. He's also been chilling out for a while on his leg kicks. Those were key.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I've not been overly impressed with Aldo. I'm impressed with WHO he is beating unimpressively lol, but as for the performances alone, they aren't anything memorable. He's also been chilling out for a while on his leg kicks. Those were key.


Uhh Personally i would say he is "chilling out for a while" on his jabs, more than leg kicks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bit of both. He's just kind of doing enough to get the job done comfortably.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Aldo is 28 now. Those weight cuts are going to affect his game more and more if he stays at FW.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He'll move up to LW to duck McGregor  [/troll]


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

In all seriousness, after the Barao debacle, I wonder if Renan might move up to FW which would prompt Aldo to move up as well since they don't want to fight one another (and it's inevitable for him anyway.)


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

In all seriousness again... he will totally blame his loss to Mendes on the weight cut.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Aldo won't move up until he fights McGregor. McGregor will be his first shot at a real payday and I think with Ireland and Brazil's supposedly rabid fanbases UFC would be wise to book them in a stadium somewhere and let the Irish and the Brazilians kill each other.

After he destroys Conor he'll go to 155 and 145 will be a wide open battlefield. Renan will move up to avoid the ass whooping Cruz 2.0 would give him and Barao will be a 5-10 ranked fighter at 145.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

LL said:


> Aldo won't move up until he fights McGregor. McGregor will be his first shot at a real payday and I think with Ireland and Brazil's supposedly rabid fanbases UFC would be wise to book them in a stadium somewhere and let the Irish and the Brazilians kill each other.
> 
> 
> 
> After he destroys Conor he'll go to 155 and 145 will be a wide open battlefield. Renan will move up to avoid the ass whooping Cruz 2.0 would give him and Barao will be a 5-10 ranked fighter at 145.



Impressive. I normally don't remember so many details of my dreams.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LL said:


> Aldo won't move up until he fights McGregor. McGregor will be his first shot at a real payday and I think with Ireland and Brazil's supposedly rabid fanbases UFC would be wise to book them in a stadium somewhere and let the Irish and the Brazilians kill each other.
> 
> After he destroys Conor he'll go to 155 and 145 will be a wide open battlefield. Renan will move up to avoid the ass whooping Cruz 2.0 would give him and Barao will be a 5-10 ranked fighter at 145.


This actually sounds very possible...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rooting for Mendes purely because I want Aldo/Pettis at 155.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Rooting for Mendes purely because I want Aldo/Pettis at 155.


Those 2 barely have a working knee between them so I can't see it happening.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Looking at a great fight here. Mendes certainly needs takedowns to beat Aldo in this fight. Chad's hands have been on fire but Aldo is pretty elusive. If Aldo's leg kicks and takedown defense are on, it's gonna be a long night for Mendes. A long battle with Aldo getting a UD...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Looking at a great fight here. Mendes certainly needs takedowns to beat Aldo in this fight. Chad's hands have been on fire but Aldo is pretty elusive. If Aldo's leg kicks and takedown defense are on, it's gonna be a long night for Mendes. A long battle with Aldo getting a UD...


No this time he needs to properly set up take downs with leg kicks, body punches and head kicks instead of being a scared rabbit like last time and predictable for the TD.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

They both looked drawn out and drank up for dear life at the weigh ins. If this fight doesn't finish early, I think it'll turn into a snooze fest post Rd 3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

El Matador said:


> They both looked drawn out and drank up for dear life at the weigh ins. If this fight doesn't finish early, I think it'll turn into a snooze fest post Rd 3


And Dede was naturally saying with a smile in an interview to Combate TV two days ago, *Aldo almost doesn't cut weight for this division*, so he should be OK. 

I think he must be trolling hard, but that could also be an indication he has no immediate plans to make Aldo go up in weight. And Aldo had to get rid of his shorts to make weight...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have Aldo 2nd round rear naked choke.

You heard it here first. Submission.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I have Aldo 2nd round rear naked choke.
> 
> You heard it here first. Submission.


The weekends going strong i see..


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think he must be trolling hard, but that could also be an indication he has no immediate plans to make Aldo go up in weight. .


Suuure. Aldo's best impression of skeletor begs to differ. 

I actually like Nova Uniao as a camp, but Dede is just ridiculous at times. Aldo does look like he's lost some mass, but an easy cut, that wasn't. 

I just hope we don't get a rerun of the Hominick 5th round. That was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually have this fight 50/50, which is great for a title fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to go with logic and logically I think Mendes takes this but honestly I thought he had a decent chance last time and it turned into one of the most impressive knock outs of Aldo's career or anyone's for the matter probably only second to the Cub Swanson one. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I want to go with logic and logically I think Mendes takes this but honestly I thought he had a decent chance last time and it turned into one of the most impressive knock outs of Aldo's career or anyone's for the matter probably only second to the Cub Swanson one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Logically he has very little chance.

He couldn't get him down the first time they fought and his striking still isn't on Aldo's level.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He can't do worse than last time, I think this one goes the distance either way


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

LL said:


> Logically he has very little chance.
> 
> He couldn't get him down the first time they fought and his striking still isn't on Aldo's level.


The only thing stopping the first TD attempt in the first fight was Aldo grabbing the fence.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Come on Mendes


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WAR Mendes shut these fans up, god I hate a Brazilian crowd.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah these damn fans drive me insane. Mendes looking good


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW bullshit shot after the buzzer

Take a point or something..thats unbelievable


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mendes awoke Aldo after the eyepoke, Mendes is probably going down soon.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Shiiiiiit, what a fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> WOW bullshit shot after the buzzer


Which one?


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you ******* kidding me that was the worst late shot in UFC history.. and no penalty?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Which one?


Those last two


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great first round!

Aldo looks great but Chad could still knock him out in these wild exchanges.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Extra shot after the bell versus an eyepoke and ballskick they're even.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Nice clean fight.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Those last two


I think he was being sarcastic because there was multiple


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This is like a basketball game with all the fouls.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Azumo said:


> I think he was being sarcastic because there was multiple


yeah haha I figure. 

The nut shot from Mendes was clearly a mistake. but this fight is dirty as hell so far


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

20-18 Aldo so far.

Another bloody eyepoke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> 20-18 Aldo so far.


I would tend to say 19-19 I think Mendes landed the better shots in round 2 while Aldo slowed on his combinations.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Give them both red cards.

19-19


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

What is this Bisping appreciation night?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ok, well I guess everyone can get off Jones's back.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably 20-18 Aldo but 19-19 isn't out of question.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rygu said:


> What is this Bisping appreciation night?


Nah, Aldo and Mendes are actually elite.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> Nah, Aldo and Mendes are actually elite.


Its been awhile since you've taken a shot at Bisping. Even though he;s a favourite of mine I'm glad to see the dig hah


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Aldo's TD defense is just ridiculous.

Hard round to score both got rocked. Loving this fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

29-28 Aldo, bad part for Mendes is Aldo does not seem to be slowing that much.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Great fight. Aldo is still looking fresh for once


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Aldo is like a brick wall with his TDD.
Very impressive.

29-28 for the champ on my card right now.
Hopefully Mendes can do something here.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Stann is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

38-38 but to be honest I would be far more confident in that Aldo just needs to win this round then to tell Mendes the same.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Stann is getting on my nerves.


Just keep it on mute. I like fights better with music playing. Currently listening to some Greymachine. :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

2-2 imo. All comes down to this.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I have it even.
Go Mendes!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Mendes dig deep and win this


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

FOTY. Amazing battle.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

3-2 Aldo. Very good fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nobody can deny Mendes improvements now.


----------



## MarkBurns (Sep 6, 2014)

3-2 aldo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And because its in Brazil here is when we get to see how badly the crowd whooping every time Aldo moves a limb more then 4 inches from his body sways the judges. 


Fantastic fight though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

49-46 lolololol yeah okay


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> 49-46 lolololol yeah okay


lol that was my reaction too :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

49-46, and that is why non Brazillians should not have to fight Brazillians in Brazil. The crowd reactions always effect judging.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> 49-46 lolololol yeah okay


http://www.mmadecisions.com/decision/5634/José-Aldo-vs-Chad-Mendes


LOL yup


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stop touching him, Stann !!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw an opportunity and I took it, when asked about a shot after the bell. That better be a lost in translation thing cause if not he should be reprimanded for that shit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

49-46... right.

I had Aldo 1-3 (1 mainly because of the cheap shot after the bell. Lost a lot of respect for that)

4-5 Mendes.

All of course my opinion. With the exception of the cheap shot. Does anyone defend that?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

those cheap shots were bullshit


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

WEC Aldo lives.

Great fight, he'll murk Conor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> 49-46, and that is why non Brazillians should not have to fight Brazillians in Brazil. The crowd reactions always effect judging.



Yeah, like we don't have crazy decisions anywhere else, isn't it?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was such a great fight.

Both guys cheated, got hurt, threw leather and dug deep.

Everything involved in this thing we call prizefighting in this one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I had 49-46 tbh, mendes in round 4, aldo with the rest.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I saw an opportunity and I took it, when asked about a shot after the bell. That better be a lost in translation thing cause if not he should be reprimanded for that shit.



It was lost in translation. Aldo never acknowledged that question. He answered something else. He said he was seeing three Chads and hit the one in the middle.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

One of the most thrilling fights I've ever seen. Both guys are very classy. 

As much as I like Conor, I don't think he has anything for either.

Edit: Personally I had Aldo winning 1, 3, 5 and Mendes 2 and 4 though 2 could have gone either way imo.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm willing to bet all of those judges gave Chad different rounds. Thought Mendes took 2 & 4 but either way Aldo won clearly IMO.

I really can't stand Aldo. Not quite to the level I dislike the Diaz brothers or Lombard, but God I hope Conor wrecks this guy.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LL said:


> WEC Aldo lives.
> 
> Great fight, he'll murk Conor.


I've been an Aldo fan for years. If anything this fight showed is that Aldo can be tagged. Connor could tag him with significantly more power and from much different angles.

I would sit tight until the fight with Connor before you start celebrating.

Great fight overall. I can't complain. I can't say I'll continue to be a fan of Aldo after the shot after the bell. Then the audacity to defend it as an opportunity... I'm pretty amazed by that statement.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Conor won't be the threat Mendes is with his wrestling/striking combinations and should get frustrated as Aldo will just stand against him and take the best.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Great line by aldo. The kkng the prince and now we have a joker. 

Great fight. Thought you guys said aldo was boring??

The guy is brilliant. Has to move up soon though.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Stun Gun said:


> 49-46 lolololol yeah okay


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Conor won't be the threat Mendes is with his wrestling/striking combinations and should get frustrated as Aldo will just stand against him and take the best.


Mendes barely used wrestling in this fight and his combos were average, really his striking defense and bad chin cost him rounds 1 and 3 and therefore the title in this fight. Conor can make a good fight for sure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Either guy tonight kills Conor I think.

49-46 or 48-47 were both decent cards. All judges agreed at least.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Toxic said:


> I saw an opportunity and I took it, when asked about a shot after the bell. That better be a lost in translation thing cause if not he should be reprimanded for that shit.


What an asshole! I blame referee Marc Goddamnretard for not taking a point. :boo01:

Anyway, what a ******* fight!!! That was so much fun to watch! Aldo finally looked like the killer he was always supposed to be in the UFC, and Mendes was like a terminator and just kept coming no matter how badly he was hurt! Lots of respect for both fighters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

rodolfo said:


>


I could careless, but 49-46 is just silly. I still had Aldo winning but not that way.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Mendes barely used wrestling in this fight and his combos were average, really his striking defense and bad chin cost him rounds 1 and 3 and therefore the title in this fight. Conor can make a good fight for sure.


And Cain barely used his wrestling to destroy JDS twice, or they both did, by causing hesitation and by making their opponents worried about the take down because they are strong wrestlers? 

I believe Aldo and Conor can be a great fight, but take the wrestling of the equation and Aldo will fight better than he did today. Props to Mendes.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman do you remember the quote from Romario, about being the king, and Edmundo being the court jester?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've been an Aldo fan for years. If anything this fight showed is that Aldo can be tagged. Connor could tag him with significantly more power and from much different angles.
> 
> I would sit tight until the fight with Connor before you start celebrating.
> 
> Great fight overall. I can't complain. I can't say I'll continue to be a fan of Aldo after the shot after the bell. Then the audacity to defend it as an opportunity... I'm pretty amazed by that statement.


Conor's grappling is weak.

Guaranteed Jose takes him down if they fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Conor's grappling is weak.
> 
> Guaranteed Jose takes him down if they fight.


Thats the thing too. Conor has reach but aldo has kick from outside.

Plus if he wants he can come all the way into clinch where he has good tds. Aldo has more options than in most fights. Not worrying about getting taken down is huge. People dont see to realize how much of even the threat of getting taken down can hinder a striker.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

This the kind of main event fight I love; brutal back and forth action, no taking breaks (although Jose tried his best ), nothing but action from bell to bell, and even though my guy lost, it was a competive fight that either one could have won at times. This is the fight the featherweight division needed. Chad Mendes and Jose Aldo, I salute you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic fight. Really I had it down to the wire going into the last round and flip flopped every single punch. Technically, I had it a draw because of the knockdown in the first obviously warranting a point deduction, but none the less Jose deserved it. 

Chad was a beast but needs to keep his movement going. Dillashaw is stuck to it, like Cruz. Mendes dances around then stops and goes toe to toe. He's amazing at that, and would have knocked out nearly anyone with that uppercut, but none the less he can't be champ until he adjusts.

Aldo would be the greatest fighter of all time in a different era. He's basically Wanderlei with "skill". Dude's insanely intimidating in the cage. I'm still not "impressed", as in he got tired and lost rounds he probably shouldnt have, but outside of that he earned me as a fan with his hands as opposed to his feet (which got me to be a fan originally).


Now, McGregor. He HAS to be scared of Aldo's power. It's insane. But Aldo isn't too heavy on those kicks so I don't think it's the problem people claim it's going to be. If Conor is as freakishly powerful as the Dustin fight appeared to be, Aldo could well get KOed in the first, but then again I don't really fancy Conor's chances against big punches.

Someone above said Conor's grappling is weak. I HIGHLY disagree. But I do agree that Aldo would probably take him down. Aldo has a better chance than Mendes. We all know Mendes wants it, where as Aldo would bring it completely out of no where. Both are killer fights for Conor but both are 1 and 2 in the division.

What impressed me most tonight is how uncontrolled Mendes looked due to Aldo. Sure Mendes looked brilliant, but he looked more like TJ upsetting everyone than a wrecking machine who was OBVIOUSLY gonna win.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Sportsman do you remember the quote from Romario, about being the king, and Edmundo being the court jester?



LOL, you must be a hard core soccer fan to know about that from abroad. I sure remember that episode as both played for my poor Vasco da Gama at the time.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Too bad we wont see conor-aldo till late 2015. Still got the winner of cub and frankie coming up.

Great fight but 49-46 was just bullshit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Conor's grappling is weak.
> 
> Guaranteed Jose takes him down if they fight.


I know you won't believe me because you are abnormally cynical. I've been an Aldo fan since the WEC. 

I think this weak ground game of Conor is just ridiculous. Poirier has had more than his fair share of slick subs and could do nothing against conor. Also, when has Aldo ever pressed a take down? 

Aldo is damn impressive on the feet. He may very well beat Conor... But to think he's going to take it to the ground purposely is a hell of a prediction...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I know you won't believe me because you are abnormally cynical. I've been an Aldo fan since the WEC.
> 
> I think this weak ground game of Conor is just ridiculous. Poirier has had more than his fair Shakur of slick subs and could do nothing. When has Aldo ever pressed a take down?
> 
> Aldo is damn impressive on the feet. He may very well beat Conor... But to think he's going to take it to the ground purposely is a hell of a prediction...


I actually think Aldo would take Conor down at certain points to assert dominance if the fought.

But I agree about Conor's grappling. What are people basing this on? His easy top game over a guy who's 4 and 0 with 4 finishes since then? Or based on the 2 submissions he took early on (one being to a guy Conor would beat in 30 seconds, Joe Duffy.

In looking this up, I noticed that Conor has stopped opponents in 15 of his 16 wins (suffering a serious knee injury in the one that he decisioned). That's pretty cool.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

To me all this prediction about Conor is crazy. Imagine if he hadn't done any trash talking ever, then he would just be an exciting newcomer with a few fights in the UFC with some impressive finishes but no real wars to speak of, basically promising but still a relatively unknown quantity space can compare to other fighters.

It seems to me many people are basing their predictions on McGregor's bragging and boasting. Good for him, for getting the media attention and jumping the queue.

Anyone's bragging and boasting about how great they are, might be true before they've been given a real test. It's like a sort of Messiah dynamic some people are attaching their imagination and hopes to bold and convincing words. Remember they are mostly words at the moment.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Great fight and love the result. True warriors, maximum respect to both fighters.


----------



## meelad92 (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing fight.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

several times during the fight I thought Mendes could/would finish Aldo but I guess the champ's just that good.
Mendes didn't do enough to take the belt (came close) but I respect him a whole lot more. Crowd should've given him more recognition..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Incredible fight. Mendes did a lot better than I thought and a few of those shots made me nervous. Aldo looked great. Scored it 48-47.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, Chad was impressive here but Jose is just at home in a cage, he is the king.

If there were ten more seconds in that first round, the fight was over.

They should scrap Conor vs Siver and do Conor vs Mendes. Mendes wants it and if Conor wins, no one can say he hasn't earned his status. I guess while all that gets sorted, it's Cub vs Frankie winner for the next shot? Either is a rematch Aldo should win.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I know you won't believe me because you are abnormally cynical. I've been an Aldo fan since the WEC.
> 
> I think this weak ground game of Conor is just ridiculous. Poirier has had more than his fair share of slick subs and could do nothing against conor. Also, when has Aldo ever pressed a take down?
> 
> Aldo is damn impressive on the feet. He may very well beat Conor... But to think he's going to take it to the ground purposely is a hell of a prediction...


Agreed. Also, what's it based on? We've only seen Conor's ground game in one fight, when he dominated Holloway on the ground with ****ed knees. He's no Chad Mendes in the grappling department, but anyone claiming he's rubbish is working with purely guesswork, and wishful thinking.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LL said:


> WEC Aldo lives.
> 
> Great fight, he'll murk Conor.


Looking back on our little debate here... ok Aldo won, i scored it for him. You were right... i still think i was right in a lot of what i said about Mendes, he was pretty awesome in there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yeah, like we don't have crazy decisions anywhere else, isn't it?



But they happen more often in Brazil and I personally think it's the crowd that sways them the way they act like every glancing blow from a Brazilian is a knock out punch. I still think the American crowds are the best because they seem to be the least swayed by the whole patriotism thing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't see what is so wrong with them scorecards, i only saw one round that there was no doubt that Mendes won, that being the 4th. Aldo got both the 1st and 3rd, both were hurt but Aldo was causing more damage. You could make a case for Mendes getting he 3rd, he was rocked worse but landed more throughout the round. 

2nd and 5th were slower rounds, hard to make a case for Mendes in either.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> But they happen more often in Brazil...


You don't have the numbers to affirm that, or if you do, show them.

I am not defending bad judging that took place in Brazil, this is lame everywhere, though.

PS: One fight example to reverse this logic: Phil Davis vs Machida in Brazil.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rewatched the fight.
I gave Chad the 2nd and the 4th, but the 2nd was close. Round 4 was the only round that I think Mendes won without a doubt. Round 3 was close too.

I was gutted at the end of the fight, Aldo is one of my least favorite fighters and I felt like if Mendes did a little more in rounds two and three, he could have won. Great fight either way.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gave Mendes the 4th, had Aldo in all the others. Perfect decision IMO which makes me doubt myself because judges usually suck.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I only had 4th for mendes, aldo stole rounds 1 and 3


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I don't get the problem with the judging. Someone winning 4 rounds doesn't mean they won 80% of the fight.

I THINK I had Mendes in the first, but I'm not 100% sure if I'm remembering that correctly. I then had Aldo in the 2nd and 3rd, Mendes in the 4th and Aldo in the 5th.

The first round that I gave to Mendes was very close. I think Aldo won his ones slightly more decisively. 4 rounds to 1 is completely okay to me.

It's a little bit like Nick Diaz Vs Carlos Condit. I had Diaz winning, but I had him taking three extremely close rounds. I easily gave Condit two rounds. I could see how someone could give Condit all 3 of the rounds I gave to Nick, so it wasn't a bad decision if the guy I thought won lost every round.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Will ever be a title fight that goes 5 rounds without people argueing about the score cards ? was clearly a win ...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I don't get the problem with the judging. Someone winning 4 rounds doesn't mean they won 80% of the fight.
> 
> I THINK I had Mendes in the first, but I'm not 100% sure if I'm remembering that correctly. I then had Aldo in the 2nd and 3rd, Mendes in the 4th and Aldo in the 5th.
> 
> The first round that I gave to Mendes was very close. I think Aldo won his ones slightly more decisively. 4 rounds to 1 is completely okay to me.


I find it hard to give the first to Mendes, Aldo dropped him then looked close to getting the finish from mount.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

i think the Featherweight division is now the most exciting division by far!...

Props to mendes.. he fought well brang it to aldo.. he had his moments against one of the best strikers in the UFC right now... i kind of wish he used his wrestling a bit more... and attempted more take downs but credit to him he went toe to toe.

what a divsion

Aldo
mendes
Mcgregor
Swanson
Edgar

hope to see these guys all fight each other more in the future..

i have a feeling if Cub beats Edgar he is fighting Aldo for the title, when Connor beats Siver he will be fight Mendes.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

No chance in hell Mendes would get the decision nod while this fight took place in Brazil. That being said, it was a decent fight but I'm now feeling bored with the division. The title is held by the most uncharismatic fighter in a long time.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scarecrow said:


> No chance in hell Mendes would get the decision nod while this fight took place in Brazil. That being said, it was a decent fight but I'm now feeling bored with the division. The title is held by the most uncharismatic fighter in a long time.


First if all, Aldo did not win by a nod. Second, Machida lost a controversial decision to Phil Davis in Brazil, Rio de Janeiro. Many thought Machida won that fight. Even so, he lost in the scorecards, in Brazil. So...

Aldo is very charismatic in Brazil. Just check his celebration with the crowd after his first fight against Mendes. I think he is good with that.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think people associate the Brazilian crowd with the judging.
I've honestly never seen home town biased judging in Brazil, Machida vs. Davis was one of the worst decisions I've seen and it was on Machida's home turf. The crowds may be full of savages, but the judges? If anything I think they've been fairly objective for a while.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I have seen some awful scores in brazil but none that affect really important fights.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

good to see the old Aldo back.. mendez looked superb.. i cant believe this fight went to decision..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The amount of people writing Mendez disturbs me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I gave round 4 to Mendes and the rest to Aldo. Rounds 2 and 3 were close-ish.


I too have not seen any of this phantom bias judging in Brazil? Seems to be that there were a few iffy scores in the first Brazil card and now people say it happens all the time, when it just, doesnt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, the ugly situation govern won the presidential elections yesterday with around 51% of the total votes with the big help of corrupted bribed allies and the poors they provide no education, health, safety, shelter but instead pay them money from our tax paying pockets monthly, so they can last forever in control of the country. 

So, if you want to call Brazilians dirty, lazy, stupid, unfair, cheaters, savages and everything else, you can be absolutely sure you are referring to that scoundrel half. 

Damn we would be way better if Aldo would lose his belt by a nod rather than those thieves winning the elections by the nod they did. :angry04:

End of rant.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Well, the ugly situation govern won the presidential elections yesterday with around 51% of the total votes with the big help of corrupted bribed allies and the poors they provide no education, health, safety, shelter but instead pay them money from our tax paying pockets monthly, so they can last forever in control of the country.
> 
> So, if you want to call Brazilians dirty, lazy, stupid, unfair, cheaters, savages and everything else, you can be absolutely sure you are referring to that scoundrel half.
> 
> ...


Romario for President! He's the only one who's not corrupt!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Romario for President! He's the only one who's not corrupt!


Hey, you got that right again? Either you are typing from Brazil or you married a Brazilian woman, man. That's prvilege info right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hey, you got that right again? Either you are typing from Brazil or you married a Brazilian woman, man. That's prvilege info right there. :thumbsup:


Lol, just always been a fan of genius. Wrote this about Romario a while back

http://lastkick.com/the-temperamental-geniuses-romario/


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Lol, just always been a fan of genius. Wrote this about Romario a while back
> 
> http://lastkick.com/the-temperamental-geniuses-romario/


That was nice reading. +rep is in order. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TanyaJade said:


> I think people associate the Brazilian crowd with the judging.
> 
> I've honestly never seen home town biased judging in Brazil, Machida vs. Davis was one of the worst decisions I've seen and it was on Machida's home turf. The crowds may be full of savages, but the judges? If anything I think they've been fairly objective for a while.



I don't think the judges are biased I just think they can't help but be swayed on how hard a strike lands or how close a submission attempt is by the crowd roaring. I don't think it's a matter of being corrupt or intentionally evil but even watching on tv it's difficult never mind in an a roaring arena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------

